# What Happened to DLS presence in the US?



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I stepped away back in 05-06 time frame from competing and pretty much DLS was the hot company to run in your car. Starting looking again late 09, early 2010 and they have kinda dropped off the map here in US. Anyone know what happened to them? I see Penny pictures are all over in Europe @ Emma and other events, but not here.. 

Anyone has any info on this? Not looking to buy their products just curious what happened to them..


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> I stepped away back in 05-06 time frame from competing and pretty much DLS was the hot company to run in your car. Starting looking again late 09, early 2010 and they have kinda dropped off the map here in US. Anyone know what happened to them? I see Penny pictures are all over in Europe @ Emma and other events, but not here..
> 
> Anyone has any info on this? Not looking to buy their products just curious what happened to them..



I've been wondering the same thing......anyone know what's up


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Most Americans are only interested in price. Probably too expensive, so demand went down. 

I'd like to know too, if there is a definitive answer.

Jay


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Jose its funny you should ask this bc I just ask Keith Doney the exact same question a couple weeks ago at the VA meet.
Keith saw we had an IASCA show and since there hasnt been an IASCA event under 10hrs from PA he made a day trip and came down to compete and hang out (6hrs one way)

Keith is still running and reppin DLS.

his exact words" It ****ed it up in the US"

I know no other details that that but he said that he (keith) is working with a few guys who are going to start competing soon. DLS is focusing on their HOME line to gain more exposure on the market. They may make a small push back in the US over the next couple years.

Apparently tho, Keith is flown to Europe every year to tune team DLS cars for EMMA Finals and has tuned the EMMA Champion the past 5 years cars


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i can tell you exactly whats going on..as i was heavily involved with DLS, repped for them, and was one of their largest accounts in cali for two or three years...

basically, ebay sales and other uncontrolled online sales is killing it, very few shops want to carry it due to the fact that you can find almost all the stuff online at or sometimes BELOW dealer cost...

there is also issues where us US dealers have asked to change a few things (such as the basketball grilles), but it keeps on falling on deaf ears and nothing gets changed day in and day out.

i still love the product, i am think Pinny is a great guy and i enjoy talking to him as a friend, but i wish the product support as far as protection goes, is better...

this is why i havent done (or really been able to sell) DLS in two years now...

b


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, if that's the case I can see how dealers would drop them. That is pretty bad.. Keith back in the Lanes, oh noes... Great to see some of the older competitors making a comeback. 

Mic, How the hell is Keith? Hopefully I can make it out to a few shows to try to catch up with everyone one day..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> Okay, if that's the case I can see how dealers would drop them. That is pretty bad.. Keith back in the Lanes, oh noes... Great to see some of the older competitors making a comeback.
> 
> Mic, How the hell is Keith? Hopefully I can make it out to a few shows to try to catch up with everyone one day..


Keith never left....He goes to 1 or 2 shows a year, well one...SBN/IASCA Finals.
Apparently he has won his class the past few years and has had at least 3 different cars since 2005 Finals Which was my last Finals

He only does IASCA......

He may be judging my show in Baltimore on May 29


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Most Americans are only interested in price. Probably too expensive, so demand went down.
> 
> I'd like to know too, if there is a definitive answer.
> 
> Jay


This post has alot of truth to it.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i can tell you exactly whats going on..as i was heavily involved with DLS, repped for them, and was one of their largest accounts in cali for two or three years...
> 
> basically, ebay sales and other uncontrolled online sales is killing it, very few shops want to carry it due to the fact that you can find almost all the stuff online at or sometimes BELOW dealer cost...
> 
> ...


I thought I was too picky not liking the grills:laugh:


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

*I like the grills!*

Sorry to resurrect an old post, however in the UK there seems to be a huge meltdown altogether of various distributors, and i know a few retailers have dropped DLS. Main reason: Some said that DLS don't change their products enough, and people want something new. 

If i had to point the finger I would say that manufacturers as a whole are feeling the pinch and so that translates to the distributors which in turn translates to the retailers, and for the most part, if the retailers don't see enough profit, they drop the line, its that simple! Its not like there are no other products they can sell. 

Another issue in the UK is that distributors are turning into retailers, and visa versa. I worked in two sales jobs with that business model. basically I only lasted a month in each job i.e. that type of sales model doesn't bode well!

DLS, for the specialist brand that they are, they're simply not going to be able to do the volume of larger or mainstream brands. And when you've got 5 other well known SQ brands who do give the distributors/retailers the back up they need, what ya gonna do? 

If I'm honest, i'm starting in biz myself soon, primarily as a box builder (that's the hope) however I am looking to stock DLS gear. However, I'm talking to 3 distributors at the moment. One of them who sells ... lower end gear, DLS dist. and another contact (lets just say). 

Low-end man says: You need to stock cheaper gear, high-end isn't selling
DLS dist says: High-end gear is selling and doing well.

I've always been a person to target a certain market. I can't control the fact that people might want to buy cheap gear, but when they want the real deal, i'm targeting the market who don't want to buy garbage! 

I notice that DLS are doing well in the Far East or I should say that there's a lot going on with DLS in the Far East. I'm guessing that, that might be a big market for them!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW, and DLS was always good, it sucks Ebay now has the products.....


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

DAT said:


> WOW, and DLS was always good, it sucks Ebay now has the products.....


I had a discussion with a DLS retailer, and i had to point out that we're not living in the dark ages anymore! You have the likes of sonicelectronix selling DLS. Living in the UK i can buy the stuff from SE, and import cheaper than i can buy DLS in the UK. So what's one supposed to do?

Yes there's the 'warranty' aspect, "what if i blow the amp or subwoofer" however when it comes to medium to high end gear, you can make a huge saving. In the case of Morel subwoofer, it was almost £200 saving. I've spoken to others in the UK who import their gear .. its cheaper and people are willing to take the risk when it comes to failing gear. 

10-15 years ago things like this were harder to do, but now, few clicks on the mouse and Bob's your uncle! That's the unfortunate truth.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Apparently tho, Keith is flown to Europe every year to tune team DLS cars for EMMA Finals and has tuned the EMMA Champion the past 5 years cars


I've had the pleasure of meeting Keith at the EMMA Euros every year for the past 5 years, he's a top guy. Unfortunately my car hasn't won yet, but my team mate took 1st in 2010 and was vice-champ in 2011, and this was largely due to Keiths help.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

The whole manufacturer, distributer, seller concept is dead. Nobody wants to pay the middle man and manufacturers who aren't ready to step up as distributers are going to die.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

W8 a minute said:


> The whole manufacturer, distributer, seller concept is dead. Nobody wants to pay the middle man and manufacturers who aren't ready to step up as distributers are going to die.


I'm 50% with you, but I'd say the concept of distributors also being retailers is going to get more problematic in the future as margins tighten. 

Its not something that any of us like, however take the likes of Sonicelectronics and Woofersetc, both big reputable companies, (in respects purely to shipping abroad to my country, the UK) both ship abroad and every manufacturer I’ve emailed or distributor I've spoken to, simply say they shouldn't ship abroad. Manufacturers say they're not authorised dealers etc etc. Then how are they getting the stuff, magic?

I understand that things like this doesn't bode well for distributors and retailers alike, and I'm not saying i approve, all i'm saying is that, this is turning into the modern way of doing business/volume. If I was to rely on a local dealer, then I'd be stuck with Vibe in my car. I'm hoping to get HAT, DLS, and a few other brands recognised in my area. I could do with a bit of help (Rhetorical). 

If some other guy is going to put HAT, JL, DLS etc on ebay, then I have to just put my hands up and say to myself: if the Manufacturers & Distributors alike aren't bothering to clamp down (which on the outside looking in doesn't seem to be happening), then what can i do, but to soldier on?

I'd love to distribute Addictive Audio as I see no distributors in the UK at present. However, if one can traverse the usual brands Sony, Pioneer, Kenwood, JVC, get past the popular UK brands, Vibe, Edge, FLI, In Phase, JBL, Alpine, then get past the more elite brands Focal and JL Audio, then get past the more specialist brand specialist Hertz, Audison, DLS, CDT, Morel, HAT and then get past a few SPL brands Digital Designs, Ground Zero, possibly AudioSystem with Sundown, DC, Candance coming to the UK, to get past all those, and to convine someone to buy a Addictive Audio sub ... that's going to take some doing.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I wont buy a product that only distributes through dealers. I also do not want to pay a middle man for something i will be installing myself. So as far as dls selling through ebay I think its a great idea because it gives more people access to them. Ive noticed that almost every distributor sells through ebay so I dont see that as being a bad thing.


----------

